# Any reason to elect to do IPO title vs. SchH?



## cledford (Apr 5, 2005)

One of the trial venues I'm considering doing my young bitch's SchH1 title at is a USA (United Schutzhund Clubs of America) trial hosting an FCI judge. She has a USA scorebook and I am a USA member. I would like shoot for the USA schutzhund 3 club, the sportmens medals and am possibly considering getting her breed surveyed at some point. 

Taking those things into consideration, if I have the opportunity to achieve an IPO title and it doesn't hurt the other goals (or maybe even if it does) should I consider electing for the IPO vs. the SchH? (there are 2 boxes on the form...) Would there be any value in achieving an IPO title over the SchH?

Other considerations, as I understand USA rules, dogs repeating a title (such as a SchH1) must be considered behind all dogs completing a trial for the first time for placing and awards. Technically, if someone has earned an IPO title (say IPO 1) under a FCI judge, a VPG under a DVG or an AWD title under an AWDF judge, would they (or not) be exempt from the rule placing them at the "back of the pack" regardless their score if repeating the same level under a USA or SV judge? In other words, if you took high in tracking (or whatever) in your IPO achievement, could you repeat the level and the “high in whatever” as level X (I, II or III) in another organization such as the USA as you are not really repeating the title since you never earned it in the first place? 

I figure if the opportunity is there to achieve a title that I guess is a little harder to obtain (this is a mere assumption on my part) due to the judges being fewer and further between I should consider opting to do it.

Oh, any significant rules differences that might be a reason to or to not go the IPO route?

Thanks,

-Calvin


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Your rule book would be the best place to go for the differences in rules between the IPO1 and the SchH1.


----------



## Mark B (Feb 3, 2009)

I know for a SchH1 you go into the blind to retrieve your dog. IPO1 you do a call out of the blind. If you have a 1 and repeat the title it doesn't restrict you from winning a trophy from someone trialing for the title for the first time.

Mark
http://www.ultimatekanine.com


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

In the SchH1 you can do the call out of the blind if you choose to.


----------



## Mark B (Feb 3, 2009)

yes, but you don't have the option in an IPO


----------

